# New Craftsman Routers



## foleylink (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently purchased a Craftsman model #28190 fixed base router. This is the red, 2-1/4 HP model in their new router line.

Does anyone know if the sub-base for these new Craftsman routers matches a sub-base from better-known routers such as Bosch, Porter-Cable, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, etc? I'd like to purchase a couple of new accessory items (router table mounting plate and an offset sub-base) for this router, and I'd like to order them from the manufacturer pre-drilled for the mounting screws. 

I don't claim to be an expert but I have been using routers for 20 years on a variety of simple to mid-range projects. So far I am satisfied with this router. In the past, my routers have included a PC 690 with multiple bases and a DeWalt 2-1/4 HP fixed base unit. I think this unit, apparently built for Sears by a smaller Chinese company, compares favorably, especially when the cost differential is considered. My only negative thought might be that it probably wouldn't stand up as well over time as units from Bosch, Milwaukee, DeWalt, etc. in a full-tilt production shop environment. It is, however, far superior to Craftsman routers from the past.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

foleylink said:


> I recently purchased a Craftsman model #28190 fixed base router. This is the red, 2-1/4 HP model in their new router line.
> 
> Does anyone know if the sub-base for these new Craftsman routers matches a sub-base from better-known routers such as Bosch, Porter-Cable, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, etc? I'd like to purchase a couple of new accessory items (router table mounting plate and an offset sub-base) for this router, and I'd like to order them from the manufacturer pre-drilled for the mounting screws.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert but I have been using routers for 20 years on a variety of simple to mid-range projects. So far I am satisfied with this router. In the past, my routers have included a PC 690 with multiple bases and a DeWalt 2-1/4 HP fixed base unit. I think this unit, apparently built for Sears by a smaller Chinese company, compares favorably, especially when the cost differential is considered. My only negative thought might be that it probably wouldn't stand up as well over time as units from Bosch, Milwaukee, DeWalt, etc. in a full-tilt production shop environment. It is, however, far superior to Craftsman routers from the past.


*Welcome!*

Yep, those Craftsmen routers have been discussed... especially the Combos...

Looks like they have found a GOOD router company to make them for them!

I think they are compatible with the 690, etc. ... but, I am not sure... it seems like saw that they were... standby for the experts.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Foleylink.


----------

